# Ecran noir après changement résolution



## Alan571 (1 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Cherche à résoudre ce problème pour un ami (il ne voit plus rien).

Matériel :
Powerbook G3 233Mhz
Une partition Mac OS 9.2
Une partition Mac OS X 10.2

Ecran du Powerbook HS depuis plusieurs année.

Il a mis un écran plat en externe et il y a 2 jours, il a changé la résolution d'écran en mettant une résolution trop grande pour l'écran. 

Depuis c'est l'écran noir. on a zapper la PRAM (Pomme + Alt + P +R ) 5 fois, pas de changement.

Mais lorsque l'on mets le CD install 9.2, on a l'affichage et on a pu vérifier les disques et réparer la partition Mac OSX. La partition OS9 n'avait pas de problème.

Lors du démarrage sous OS9 (touche alt enfoncé au démarrage), on voit apparaitre l'icone MAC puis écran noir.

Démarrage sur MAC OS X impossible.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ???


----------



## laurent1 (1 Août 2006)

il a certainement réglé la définition sur un format trop élevé que ce que l'écran accepte ou une fréquence trop élevée. essaye en branchant un écran plus récent (tft ou autre)


----------



## flotow (1 Août 2006)

Zapper la PRAM ne reinitialise pas les reglages, y compris ceux du type ecran/resolution?


----------



## laurent1 (1 Août 2006)

je ne sais pas mais je ne pense pas. Car cela voudrait dire bcp de parametre de la machine... et je pense que ce sont des preferences...


----------



## Alan571 (7 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Je remets ce post en route car la solution de mettre un autre &#233;cran supportant la r&#233;solution ne fonctionne pas (&#233;cran 19" viewconic professional serie PS970).

Je viens de r&#233;cup&#233;rer son PWB G3 Wallstreet aujourd'hui et j'ai branch&#233; l'&#233;cran 19", j'arrive &#224; voir la phase de d&#233;marrage apr&#232;s le dong : affichage &#233;cran gris avec le petit ordi mac, &#233;cran mac os 9.2  d&#233;marrage, puis apr&#232;s &#233;cran dispara&#238;t puis noir, le PWB continue dans le noir &#224; d&#233;marrer jusqu'au bout. Je peux l'&#233;teindre avec les touches "Power" + "Retour chariot - Entr&#233;e".

Si je d&#233;marre sans les extensions, j'ai l'affichage qui fonctionne mais je ne peux pas modifier l'affichage dans le tableau de bord.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ?


----------



## Alan571 (7 Août 2006)

J'ai r&#233;solu mon probl&#232;me, en d&#233;marrant sans les extentions (touche shift au d&#233;marrage) et j'ai vir&#233; les fichiers "pr&#233;f&#233;rences moniteurs".

Et tout est revenu &#224; la normal.


----------

